# fundamental of engineering (fe) exam



## white hand (4 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
فى امريكا لما طالب الهندسة يخلص البكالوريوس لازم يدخل امتحان اسمة fundamental of engineering ودة بتنزلة لجنة او مؤسسة المتتحنين الأمريكية وبعدها يدخل امتحان فى تخصصة (هنسة معمارية - كيميائية - صناعية - بيئية - .................)
شروط الإمتحان الأول fe انة يكون مخلص هندسة او فى السنة الأخيرة 
ولما ينجح فى الإمتحانين يكون مهندس معتمد professional engineer 
شروط دخول امتحان pe انك تكون عندك 4 سنين خبرة
الأمتحانات دى بتكون فى شهر ابريل واكتوبر من كل عام 
الجديد ان امريكا تطبق الإمتحانات دى فى دول اخرى وهى كندا - اليابان - كوريا ومصر
يعنى موجودة فى مصر وطبعا حاتكون فى الجامعة الأمريكية
انا سألت على الإمتحانات دى ووجدت ان مصاريف fe exam حالياً هى 500 دولار شامل التسجيل والمحاضرات 
المصاريف كانت 450 دولار فى السنة اللى فاتت واصبحت 500 دولار السنة دى ويمكن تزيد فى الإمتحان القادم فى شهر ابريل 
ملحوظة :يجب التسجيل قبل الإمتحان بشهرين على الأقل
على العموم انا شايف انها فرصة ممتازة انك تكون مهندس معتمد دولياً يعنى مش محتاج معادلة ولا حاجة واكيد حاتكون الشهادة دى عامل جيد جددا فى السيرة الذاتية
انا شوفت المواد اللى موجودة فى fe لقيت ان انا حاذاكر هندسة من جديد ولقيت ان مناسب ليا امتحان اكتوبر 2010 
بس المشكلة ان مافيش كتب (مجانية طبعا ) بتتكلم على الإمتحانات دى او امثلة غير قليل جدا ومش مفيد
انا كمهندس ارشح الشهادات دى اكثر من الدبلومة و الماجستير طبعا للناس اللى شغالين فى مصانع او اللى ناويين
المطلوب منكم التعاون فى:
1- كتب او امثلة من هذة الإمتحانات او كورسات
2- لو حد دخل الإمتحانات دى او يعرف حد دخلها ياريت يعطينا المواد بتاعتها او يكلمنا عنها واية الكتب المفيدة اللى تخلى الواحد يعدى فى الإمتحانات دى (النجاح 70 % )
3- لو فى مواقع مفيدة يبقى كتر الف خيرك

اسف جداً على الإطالة
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## white hand (4 نوفمبر 2009)

ممكن تعرف تفاصيل اكتر لما تروح مجلس الممتحنين الأمريكية
www.ncees.org
موقع الجامعه الأمريكية فى القاهرة 
www.aucegypt.edu
وممكن تروح مقر الجامعة فى التحرير الدور السابع (المبنى اللى جة الشارع اعتفد اسمة شارع محمد محمود)


----------



## فيصل التميمي (6 نوفمبر 2009)

الموضوع جميل وانت زميل رائع لكن لي على لغة الموضوع تحفظ صغير اتمنى اخي ان نحاول تحري اللغه الفصحى العربيه كي لا تضيع ونضيع اكثر مما نحن عليه


----------



## struct-eng (31 ديسمبر 2009)

ياريت حد يدلنا نشترى الكتب منين واسعارها كام


----------



## sheresh (2 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي 
شكرا ع الطرح الجيد
و يا ريت نشوف بعض هالكتب اللي بتحكي في المجال ده


----------



## مهندسةصناعية (2 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
I have passed the FE exam last october and my advice to get passed is as follow 
at first download the reference book from wwww.ncees.org. it's free and it has all the equations you will need and it's the only reference you are allowed to take in the exam day
Secondly go to www.ppi2pass.com this website saved me, it has online timed examinations (don't think an 8 hr exam is an easy process so you have to be well trained on this)
and it has also problems on each material so it's great it will save time for you 
***don't waste so much time on books just train well on problems
and if you find something you don't understand in the reference or in the problems go to http://engineeringregistration.tamu.edu/tapedreviews/index.htm
it's the most explained video lectures . I even very sorry that i have not known these free video when I still was in the colleage
**** for the books don't worry you will find books with other colleages and you can have copy the best is
FE Review Manual" (2nd Ed.) by Michael R. Lindenberg 
I welcome any questions about this, hope you all succeed
now I want to prepare for PE exam and I don't know from where to get sample examination






​


----------



## ahmedhamid80 (4 فبراير 2010)

*eng ahmed*

يا جماعة انا روحت حجزت الكورس والكتب موجوده على الموقع بتاع الجامعة وموجوده فى مكتبة اسمها سالمة


----------



## ahmedhamid80 (4 فبراير 2010)

*eng ahmed*

يا جماعة انا روحت حجزت الكورس والكتب موجوده على الموقع بتاع الجامعة وموجوده فى مكتبة اسمها سالمة


----------



## hiba ziad (12 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا والله يجزيك الخير ......نرجو ان نبقى مطلعيين على كل ما هو جديد في الهندسة


----------



## مهندسه دعاء1 (9 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ممكن اسال هيه الشهاده متاحه لكل التخصصات للهندسه؟


----------



## ali_roshdy (29 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا علي المعلومات دي ...بجد ساعدتني كتير....ربنا يباركلك و اتمناليك التوفيق في ال pe


----------



## فيرسدد (9 يونيو 2010)

عندى استفسار و ارجو سعة الصدر ... هل ده امتحان بس ولا كورس كمان يعنى هيكون فى شرح و محاضرات ولا مجرد امتحان بس ؟؟


----------



## ChE.AH (9 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لصاحب الموضوع عالافادة وكل الناس اللي ردوا


----------



## ali_roshdy (9 يونيو 2010)

فيرسدد قال:


> عندى استفسار و ارجو سعة الصدر ... هل ده امتحان بس ولا كورس كمان يعنى هيكون فى شرح و محاضرات ولا مجرد امتحان بس ؟؟




أخي العزيز
لقد قمت الأمس بالتسجيل في إمتحان شهر أكتوبر بالجامعة الأمريكية وأرغب في الرد علي سؤالك عن طريق شرح كيف تتم الدراسة. الدراسة تعتمد في المقام الأول علي الدراسة الشخصية مع العلم أنة سوف يكون هناك محاضرات كل يوم سبت ولكن الهدف منها مناقشة الأسئلة التي ظهرت لك أثناء الدراسة. حيث يقوم الدكتور برفع المحاضرات أون لين علي موقع الجامعة قبل ميعاد المحاضر بثلاث اسابيع. و أخيرا أسئلك الدعاء لي و لجميع المشتركين في هذا الإمتحان بالتوفيق.

شكرا
علي رشدي


----------



## ali_roshdy (9 يونيو 2010)

مهندسةصناعية قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> I have passed the FE exam last october and my advice to get passed is as follow
> at first download the reference book from wwww.ncees.org. it's free and it has all the equations you will need and it's the only reference you are allowed to take in the exam day
> Secondly go to www.ppi2pass.com this website saved me, it has online timed examinations (don't think an 8 hr exam is an easy process so you have to be well trained on this)
> ...




شكرا جزيلا علي المعلومات دي ...بجد ساعدتني كتير....ربنا يباركلك و اتمناليك التوفيق في ال pe
وعلي فكرة أنا سجلت في إمتحان أكتوبر الجي و الفيديو لينك إلي إنتي حطتيها هيا إلي شجعتني علي كدا أتمني يكون الوقت كافي للدراسة قبل ميعاد الإمتحان  Thank you again


----------



## ali_roshdy (9 يونيو 2010)

ahmedhamid80 قال:


> يا جماعة انا روحت حجزت الكورس والكتب موجوده على الموقع بتاع الجامعة وموجوده فى مكتبة اسمها سالمة



من فضلك أين هيا مكتبة سالمة؟


----------



## فيرسدد (10 يونيو 2010)

شكرا يا بشمهندس على و ربنا معاك ان شاء الله... معلش كنت عايز اعرف اخر معاد للتقديم لامتحان اكتوبر و محاضراته بتبدا امته؟؟؟ و مواعيد امتحان ابريل و الف شكر


----------



## ali_roshdy (10 يونيو 2010)

فيرسدد قال:


> شكرا يا بشمهندس على و ربنا معاك ان شاء الله... معلش كنت عايز اعرف اخر معاد للتقديم لامتحان اكتوبر و محاضراته بتبدا امته؟؟؟ و مواعيد امتحان ابريل و الف شكر



أخر ميعاد للتقديم كان المفروض أنة يوم 10 يونيو (يعني النهاردة) بس انا لما رحت حجزت سألت عن أخر ميعاد للتقديم و عرفت أنهم أتاحو الفرصة حتي 19 يونيو . بالنسبة للمحاضرات فاحاتبداء السبت الجي 12 يونيو. بخصوص أبريل فاللأسف معنديش معلومات عنة

معذرة
علي


----------



## مهندسه دعاء1 (12 يونيو 2010)

الكتب في مكتبه عمو سيد امام الجامعه الامريكيه


----------



## mboargob (26 أغسطس 2010)

I recommend this link for you 
http://engineeringregistration.tamu.edu/
Good Luck


----------



## HunteXHunter (2 سبتمبر 2010)

يا جماعه اذا كانت الجامعه مش معتمدة من نظام ال abet بنقدر نقدم للامتحان FE & PE ولا ضياع وقت ..؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Beeiiko (18 سبتمبر 2010)

انا عايز أسجل في الدراسة دي بس مش عارف ازاي وفين
يا ريت لو فو رقم تليفون او معلومات تفيد وتوضح طريقة التسجيل

وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## khalid elnaji (18 سبتمبر 2010)

الموضوع جميل جدا" اخي
وبارك الله فيك اخي كثيرا"


----------



## mohammed uae (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*مشكور وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## white hand (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*fe review manual*

السلام عليكم
ارجو من الأخوة الزملاء ان يدلونا على مكان تواجد كتاب fe review manual :michael r.lindeburg
هل هذا الكتاب موجود فى المكتبات بجوار الجامعة الأمريكية (نسخة مصورة طبعا), لأن هذا الكتاب سعرة مرتفع ,وهل يوجد كتب اخرى موجودة فى هذة المكتبات
اذا لم يكن متوافر فى هذة المكتبات فهل يستطيع احد من الزملاء عمل اسكان لة وتنزيلة
على العموم الزميل dobi2003 قد وفر الرابط الخاص بهذا الكتاب نسخة مصورة بواسكة الأسكنر ولكن نصف الكتاب فقط
ارجو رفع الكتاب كامل ان لم يكن موجود فى المكتبات المجاورة للجامعه الأمريكية
ان توفر هذا الكتاب سيحدد دخولى الأمتحان من عدمة وخصوصا اننى خارج مصر وارجو العودة لمصر لأداء هذا الأمتحان
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## إسلام سامي (22 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
تحذير لك الزملاء خاصة الذي مضى على انهائه الدراسة عدة سنين فلا احد يتقدم لحجز FE في الجامعة الأمريكية إلا اذا كان مستعد لها تماماً لأن الجامعة الأمريكية بتفرض أسعار عالية جداً و بترفع الأسعار من امتحان لا أخر بمقدار 100 دولار بدون أي مبرر أنا حجز لإمتحان ابريل بـ 500 دولار و كان الإمتحان الى قبله بـ 450 دولار و الأمتحان المقبل في اكتوبر بـ 600 دولار و احتمال امتحان ابريل اللي بعده يكون بـ 700 دولار عملية ابتذاز و استغلال واضحة جداً و خاصة ان اللي شجعني ان كل الى امتحنوا قبلي أول ما تم اعلان ان FE موجودة في الجامعة الأمريكية كان في شرح محاضرات و توزيع مذكرات ببلاش أما الأن لا يوجد شرح و المذكرات عليك من الواضح ان النظام كان جر رجل و على فكرة أنا لقيت على النت جامعة بالخارج بتعرض الإمتحان بره بـ دولار 180 أول مرة و 135لإعادة و في امريكا نفسها معظم الجامعات بتعرض الإمتحان بـ 125 دولار فقط.
و امعاناً في الإبتذاز الجامعة الأمريكية بتعمل التأجيل بـ 50 دولار لمدة و بعد هذه المدة التأجيل بـ 350 دولار فقط يا بلاش و لو لم تقوم بالتأجيل الفلوس تروح عليك يا حلو.
و ان شاء الله سوف أحاول رفع ملفات تخص الكورس و كتابين تم شرائهم بـ 1000 جنية يخصصوا امتحان الفترة الصباحية و هو الإمتحان العام لكل التخصصات و لكن للأسف ما عنديش كتب لجزء الفترة المسائية و هو امتحان التخصص.
لذلك فنصيحتي لكم في النهاية أن يتقدم للإمتحان مهندس حديث التخرج أو ترجع تذاكر كويس ثم تتقدم حتى لا تضيع فلوسك فالجامعة تعتمد على أن معظم المتقدمين من قدامى المهندسين و خاصة أن المواد المطلوب مذكرتها كتيرة و كبيرة و منها بعد المواد الغلسة و الصعبة خاصة لأصحاب التخصصات اللى مش مهتمة بها مثل: الكيمياء و Thermodynamic و كثير منها.
و أخر نصيحة أقدمها لكم أن أحسن حاجة الواحد يسافر للسعودية يعمل عمرة و يمتحن في جامعة أم القرى أرخص أو تسافر أي بلد تانية تتفسح و تتمتحن بالفلوس دي بدل ما تمتحن و أحتمال كبير تسقط مدمت نويت تمتحن في مصر
و لكم مني جزيل الشكر
واحد من المغفلين الى دفعوا الفلوس و لبسوا الليلة


----------



## إسلام سامي (22 سبتمبر 2010)

*تحذير هام من امتحان fe في الجامعة الأمريكية في القاهرة*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
تحذير لك الزملاء خاصة الذي مضى على انهائه الدراسة عدة سنين فلا احد يتقدم لحجز FE في الجامعة الأمريكية إلا اذا كان مستعد لها تماماً لأن الجامعة الأمريكية بتفرض أسعار عالية جداً و بترفع الأسعار من امتحان لا أخر بمقدار 100 دولار بدون أي مبرر أنا حجز لإمتحان ابريل بـ 500 دولار و كان الإمتحان الى قبله بـ 450 دولار و الأمتحان المقبل في اكتوبر بـ 600 دولار و احتمال امتحان ابريل اللي بعده يكون بـ 700 دولار عملية ابتذاز و استغلال واضحة جداً و خاصة ان اللي شجعني ان كل الى امتحنوا قبلي أول ما تم اعلان ان FE موجودة في الجامعة الأمريكية كان في شرح محاضرات و توزيع مذكرات ببلاش أما الأن لا يوجد شرح و المذكرات عليك من الواضح ان النظام كان جر رجل و على فكرة أنا لقيت على النت جامعة بالخارج بتعرض الإمتحان بره بـ دولار 180 أول مرة و 135لإعادة و في امريكا نفسها معظم الجامعات بتعرض الإمتحان بـ 125 دولار فقط.
و امعاناً في الإبتذاز الجامعة الأمريكية بتعمل التأجيل بـ 50 دولار لمدة و بعد هذه المدة التأجيل بـ 350 دولار فقط يا بلاش و لو لم تقوم بالتأجيل الفلوس تروح عليك يا حلو.
و ان شاء الله سوف أحاول رفع ملفات تخص الكورس و كتابين تم شرائهم بـ 1000 جنية يخصصوا امتحان الفترة الصباحية و هو الإمتحان العام لكل التخصصات و لكن للأسف ما عنديش كتب لجزء الفترة المسائية و هو امتحان التخصص.
لذلك فنصيحتي لكم في النهاية أن يتقدم للإمتحان مهندس حديث التخرج أو ترجع تذاكر كويس ثم تتقدم حتى لا تضيع فلوسك فالجامعة تعتمد على أن معظم المتقدمين من قدامى المهندسين و خاصة أن المواد المطلوب مذكرتها كتيرة و كبيرة و منها بعد المواد الغلسة و الصعبة خاصة لأصحاب التخصصات اللى مش مهتمة بها مثل: الكيمياء و Thermodynamic و كثير منها.
و أخر نصيحة أقدمها لكم أن أحسن حاجة الواحد يسافر للسعودية يعمل عمرة و يمتحن في جامعة أم القرى أرخص أو تسافر أي بلد تانية تتفسح و تتمتحن بالفلوس دي بدل ما تمتحن و أحتمال كبير تسقط مدمت نويت تمتحن في مصر
و لكم مني جزيل الشكر
واحد من المغفلين الى دفعوا الفلوس و لبسوا الليلة


----------



## white hand (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*اثلجت صدورنا*

متشكرين يا بشمهندس اسلام على الرد الجميل دة
انا فعلا كنت اريد دخول الأمتحان فى الجامعة الأمريكية ,وكنت اعتقد ان هذا الأمتحان متوافر فقط فى الجامعة الأمريكية ,وكنت انتظر الأجازة السنوية لنزول مصر لأداء هذا الأمتحان
حتى ارسلت مشاركتك هذة وبها 
1- انة يمكن التقدم للأمتحان فى جامعة ام القرى: هل انت متأكد من ذلك
2- انك ستوفر الكتب اللازمة للنجاح فى الأمتحان:اعتقد ان من بينها fe review manual
منتظرين مشاركاتك 
السلام عليكم


----------



## engelsha3er2010 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ياريت يا جماعة اللي عنده كتب في الإطار ده يرفعه


----------



## tigerman2004 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

لا غقول الا لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله وتبا للحكام العرب الذين جعلوا منا صغار في العلم ونبحث عن العلم لدى من كانوا ياتون للبحث عنه عندنا مرفق ملف للكتاب المشهور واسالكم الدعاء لي بظهر الغيب وجزاكم الله خيرا
http://www.4shared.com/get/9Xfgvmda/FE_REVIEW_MANUAL_SECOND_EDITTI.html


----------



## white hand (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*حرام*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
كتبت هذة المشاركة من عام كامل (تخيلوا كيف تغير العالم فى هذا العام) وحتى الأن وللاسف الشديد ومع كل هذة المشاركات (لقد نجحنا وللة الحمد والمنة على احتلال ثلاث صفحات كاملة على الشبكة العنكبوتية العالمية) تخيلوا لم نحصل على كتاب fe review manual والكل يعلم ان هذا الكتاب ضرورى بل اساسى لمن اراد النجاح فى هذا الامتحان ,ارجوكم تخيلوا الملحضات التالية
1- مشاركة منذ عام كامل
2- عدد ردرد وصل 3 صفحات
3- معظم الردود هى وعود بتقديم هذا الكتاب وكتب اخرى
4- معظم الردود من اشخاص دخلوا هذا الأمتحان بالفعل بل ويحكون عن تجاربهم
5- المشاركة التى قدمت جديد موجودة بالفعل منذ حوالى الشهرين
6- المشاركة التى قدمت جديد هى ولله الحمد نصف الكتاب فقط لا غير
7- خلال هذا العام تم عقد الامتحان 3 مرات
8- تقدم لهذا الامتحان ما يزيد على 200 طالب فى المرة الواحدة فى الجامعة الامريكية فقط
9-هذة ليست المشاركة الوحيدة فى هذا المنتدى ,وهذا المنتدى ليس الوحيد الذى يتحدث فى هذا الموضوع
10-هذا الامتحان هو بداية فقط وتمهيد لامتحان اخر وهو pe, فماذا نتوقع لو اخترقنا كل حواجز الواقع واكبر الاحلام وفرضنا اننا وجدنا مساعدة من احد ودخلنا هذا الامتحان ونجحنا (شىء فوق الخيال ),فماذا سنفعل للاعداد لامتحان pe

سؤال اخير: هل العيب فينا ام فى الحكومات ؟, فعلا لا اعلم ولا اتذكر الا (مثلما تكونوا يولى عليكم)


----------



## a_gamal (10 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله جميعا كل الخير


----------



## ابوزينب السنجري (13 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng_zayed (7 يناير 2011)

thnx for that great information
but where to find that books where "salma bookstores"


----------



## eng_zayed (7 يناير 2011)

mr whitehand here u FE handbook it's very useful
http://rapidshare.com/files/420953620/FE_Handout.pdf


----------



## خالد الأزهري (22 يناير 2011)

هذا رابط لكتاب FE Review Manual
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t233916.html


----------



## المحجوب توتي (19 يونيو 2011)

الي الاخوه مشكور على المعلومات 
السلام عليكم هل الامتحان في جامعه ام القرى بالسعوديه لطلبه المواطنين فقط ؟


----------



## ali_roshdy (20 يونيو 2011)

*كتب fe أصلية من أمريكا للبيع*

أخواني و أخواتي المهندسين،،،

إلي من يرغب في شراء كتب أصلية في التحضير لإمتحان ال FE المقرر إنعقادة في أكتوبر المقبل. فأنني و لظروف عملي سوف أقوم ببيع الكتب التي كنت أشتريتها من أمريكا للتحضير لهذا الإمتحان. الكتب كما هيا بحالتها الجديدة و لا يوجد بها خط قلم واحد. حيث أنني لم أجد الوقت للإستعداد لهذا الإمتحان بالرغم من المصاريف التي قمت بدفعها بالكامل. و الكتب هيا

FE Review Manual: Rapid Preparation for the General Fundamentals of Engineering Exam (F E Review Manual), 2nd edition.

http://www.amazon.com/Review-Manual-Preparation-Fundamentals-Engineering/dp/1591260728/ref=pd_2​سعرة الأصلي 624 جنية و سوف أبيعة ب 492 جنية​
Environmental Discipline-Specific Review for the FE/EIT Exam 
[Paperback]

http://www.amazon.com/Environmental-Discipline-Specific-Review-EIT-Exam/dp/1591260183/ref=pd_1​سعرة الأصلي 330 جنية و سوف أبيعة ب 288 جنية

جدير بالذكر أنني لن أضيف ثمن الشحن الذي قد دفعتة إلي أسعار الكتب.

لمن يرغب في الكتب أو أحداها ، برجاء الإتصال بي
0127365990
م/ علي رشدي​


----------



## عمر عبد السلام (23 يوليو 2011)

متشكر جدا يا جماعة على المعلومات الجامدة دى 
انما يا احمد الكتب الى فى مكتبة سالمة اتكلفت كام كلها ..؟؟


----------



## العبقرية (21 سبتمبر 2011)

البشمهندسين االكرام السلام عليكم ارجو ممن سجل واتمحن شهادة fe وخصوصا فى السعودية ان يشرح لنا كيفية التسجيل والوصول الى الكتب والشرح وكافة شئ 
ولكم جميعا جزيل الشكر


----------



## amm70 (1 مارس 2012)

الف شكر يا اخي علي هذا المجهود وبارك الله لك


----------



## صمت الوفاء (21 أبريل 2012)

موضوع مهم


----------



## Brave Heart (2 سبتمبر 2012)

بخصوص جامعة ام القرى أنا دخلت موقع الجامعة و وجدت هذا الرابط

ط¯ظˆط±ط© طھط£ظ‡ظٹظ„ظٹط© ظ„ط¥ط¬طھظٹط§ط² ط§ط®طھط¨ط§ط±ط§طھ ط£ط³ط§ط³ظٹط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ‡ظ†ط¯ط³ط© (FE) - ط§ظ„ط£ط®ط¨ط§ط± - ط¬ط§ظ…ط¹ط© ط£ظ… ط§ظ„ظ‚ط±ظ‰

وقت الدورة انتهى و لكن ممكن ترقب موعد الدورة القادم و الاستعداد لها ماديا و دراسيا

و بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## ibrahem nenga (21 سبتمبر 2012)

الكتب غاليه جدا


----------



## خالد-1967 (23 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نور محفوظ (29 أكتوبر 2012)

عندى موتور يعمل على المياة العذبه والمياة الجوفيه وكان يعمل بشكل طبيعى اقفل المياة العذبه يتم تحويلها للمعين ويتم تشغيلها الان عندما قمت بتغير المواسير يتم تشغيل المياة العذبه تشتغل المعين عند انقطاع المياة العذبه لا تعمل المعين ارجوا الافادة


----------



## السعيد الزينى (27 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
ان شاء الله ارفع الكورسات بالكامل على الموقع


----------



## hos_helmy (5 فبراير 2013)

فى انتظار الكورسلت يا بشمهندس


----------



## Mr Engine (12 مارس 2013)

الموضوع وصل 5 صفحات ومفيش لا كورسات ولا كتب 
بس شكرا برضة على المعلومات المفيدة وفى أنتظار اى جديد


----------



## hih2 (12 يونيو 2013)

أتمنى ان يكون هذا الموضوع اضافة للموضوع الاصلي حيث يوجد به روابط صحيحة لبعض المصادر




Handout للاختبار

كتاب مساعد يحتوي على امثلة على الاسئلة

كتاب آخر

الرابط:

اختبار أساسيات الهندسة fe - منتديات طلاب وطالبات جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز [ سكاو ]

أطيب الامنيات بالتوفيق


----------



## جرجس صابر (21 يونيو 2013)

اللة يعطيك العافية 
شكرا علي لموضوع الشيق


----------



## mohamed2025 (29 يوليو 2013)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## عبدالمنعم زايد (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*]دى صفحة الامتحان على موقع الجامعة الامريكية*

http://www.aucegypt.edu/academics/conted/engrserv/serv/Pages/FEExam.aspx


----------

